# Pier Casting



## [email protected] (May 28, 2007)

I am in the market for some better than average equipment to start fishing off piers, but have no clue as to what reels, rods, and tackle to get for it. I have deep sea fishing experience, but I know this is an art unto itself. 
Can anyone please help?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Really too broad a question to answer correctly*

Would need to know $$$ amount willing to spend?

Fish you will be fishing for?

Spinning or conventional?


My 2 cents.

Rods :

Check out the Bass Pro Ocean Master series and the Cape Point rods.

Tica Rods

Okuma Solaris

Tsunami AIR WAVES 

Reels:

Penn Captiva Spinning series, SS series, 525 MAG 

Daiwa - Can't go wrong with any of their reels

Okuma - Some people like, some people hate. I have 2 no problems.

Shimano Baitrunner 

Shimano Stradic 

Tica 

Check out this site -- 

http://www.randysbaitshack.com/

Randy is a sponsor of this site.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

just to name a few


----------



## fishininov (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually fish the "T", but started only about 2 years ago. You really cant go wrong starting on a SL30 (Diawa) and Tica combo. It'll run you between $150 (used), and about $200 (new)......or somthin like that :beer:


----------



## Power Aero (May 17, 2007)

*Pawn Shops*

Sometimes, you can pick up some decent rigs at pawn shops that will suit fishing from a pier. I found an ocean city 7' glass through handle rod 20-50lb for $15 bucks, use a Penn 555 on it. It casts alright with 30lb.
Conventional boat reels work good off a pier as well when you have to "winch the fish" up to you.

I can save my $$$ for long cast surf equipment.

Just a thought.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Slinging that stuff off the pier*

What do you reccomend as a casting technique? I can't see pendulum or OTG on a crowded pier!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I think it is called the unitech cast. Straight over the head cast. That is what I use. Most other anglers seem to use the "KMart" cast. That cast is accomplished by not using a shock leader or keeping your bail closed during a cast. The resulting sound is a CRAACCKKK or KKEERPOWWWW! If you are lucky and I am on the same pier you will hear this little voice call out "K Mart " from the corner of the pier  

So I don't have to explain it later I yell "K Mart" to refer to the quality of that persons line, rod, reel, technique, beer, car etc etc


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

What I love is the tourons that use an underhand cast with a closed bail and fling 3oz of lead and rigging back up on to the pier itself.  

As far as gear goes (and I know that I'll be attacked for this one) but I'd start out going to a local Wal-Mart and buying one of those ready-to-go "Pier/Surf Fishing Kits" that come with a decent spinning combo, line and tackle for $20. When I first started on the piers at age 7 I bought two of these kits, and I have caught everything from croaker to bull reds with them. I still have them both in working condition and use them as bait setups for my king rigs.

Just my $0.02. Let the uproar begin!

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd keep an eye out for used gear on the marketplace forum. You could go really cheap and get a throw away combo that you will probably out grow in a few trips. The problem with that is, you'll kick yourself if you hooked into something big and the gear let you down. Otherwise I'd get a decent 10' graphite rod and pair it up with a reel able to hold say 250-300 yds 15# mono. This could definitely be had under $150. Even less if you shop around or find used equipment in good condition. That should meet your needs until you feel you want to upgrade.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*10" Pier rod?*

Isn't 10' a bit long for the pier, unless you're at the "T" doin some king fishin??

Scott


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've seen people use up to 12' from the pier for bottom fishing. As long as you can cast well there should not be a problem.

But I'd look for something a little shorter, maybe in the 7-8' range for starters.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Finfan said:


> Isn't 10' a bit long for the pier, unless you're at the "T" doin some king fishin??
> 
> Scott


It depends on the location. Your point of reference is probably the piers on the OBX. Up here in MD we have piers on the bay and the water is shallow in close and sometimes far out. During the hot months you need to get out to deeper water sometimes to find the fish. Thus I usually bring a 12' rod or two if it will get me the distance I need.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

For soaking bait on a pier, I prefer to use a 10'er. You can still get good distance casting mono out of a 10' compared to something in the 7-8' range. Also gives you better leverage for the bigger fish. Plus it allows you to rest the rod at an 45 degree angle and still leave enough of the tip to detect bites without the risk of the rod going over the railings in case you forget to loosen your drag. I'd use an 8-9' for tossing lures off a pier. Anything smaller than that is a bait fishing rod to me. I've used 12'ers before but sometimes there's just not enough room to cast.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Espresso said:


> Anything smaller than that is a bait fishing rod to me. I've used 12'ers before but sometimes there's just not enough room to cast.


That is correct. I get lucky sometimes because I have a few spots I can go to that is not crowded so I can use my 12's if I want to. I always carry them with me but make my decision when I survey the 'battlefield'


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I take both 10' and 12' rods and depending on the crowd. If not crowded and not a lot of sightseeiers????? I will use the 12' but otherwise I will use the 10'. Actually I think that the 10' ones are better for most of the piers that I go to.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*welcome*

and hello...as you can see you have alot of opinions. The one i do agree with, is to tell us what your plan on catching. With some rigs you can do more gamefish. And still be able to fish anywhere you go. I also agree that you want something (that will not be undergun), just incase you run into a big fish..I know i will get jump on for this  You will learn faster with a spinning reel, with a casting reel you will have to put in the time....(is it worth it Yes) that being said, a uglystik in 9ft to 10ft from walmart will handle any fish out there, and for less then $50 for a pole that isnt bad at all....The reel is were you want to spend the most money on...because you will get what you paid for when it comes to reels....A shimano 6500 baitrunner will cover any thing out there....and if you load this with 30lb PP now you have a reel that has enough line to go "Sharking" if you ever feel the need for that.....this is is just a start off point....$50 for the pole, $130 for the reel, $60 for 30lb PP braid line(this isnt cheap) and you still have to buy tackle...leaders,Hooks,sinkers,buckets and so on....fishing is a money pit   that never gets fill....Yes you can spend $200 for a pole but why?? you are still learning....and the 6500 will last a long time...:beer: :beer:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Great advice, jetty.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I would say, go to the pier or piers that you intend to fish and hang out for a while. Go several times and find out who the regulars are and see what they use. I've fished quite a few piers over the years all over Texas and Florida and equipment and techniques vary substantially in different locations.


----------

